# First time Goat-Breeder is freaking out on overdue goat!



## FrauBurau (Aug 16, 2012)

_Caveat: I am a horse person! I know nothing about goats nor do I pretend to know anything about goats. I'm a newbie who got roped into this by her Barn Owner... but I'm secretely becoming the crazy goat lady. _

Our ND doe is on day 152 of her pregnancy. She has freshened twice before (once twins, once quads, all live) but did so on the 149th day for both. She is definately pregnant and has really developed a large udder, loosened ligaments (can't tell if they are completely gone yet), sunken back/hip muscles and has started nesting. I am completely freaking out that something will go wrong or that she won't ever kid (silly I know).

What is the longest any of your does have gone before kidding?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Not silly..just a worried crazy goat lady..
If she does not seem in distress..then dont worry..by the sound of your discription is is very close

I base my due dates on the first visual I see...however some times conception does not happen that first eager time around...so we give a little slack on due dates..


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

calm down. She will kid and I'm sure she's fine. Being late isn't too much of a big deal as long as it within about a weeks to a week and a half. I have had a doe that went 3 days after. This year all but one went 1 or 2 days after the other went a day early. She seems pretty close. Just keep an eye on her. I know it can be so nerve racking.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If she's nesting it sounds like she might be getting ready. They rarely kid the same day or the same way.
Or display many signs.
For example my mamas NEVER talk to unborn kids. Well guess what? One year a reliable ol gal who usually gives plenty of goo time was talking to her kid inutero.
I grabbed her & put her in stall. About an hour later she had a single. She has never had a single either.


----------



## Sweet-little-baby-daisy (Apr 21, 2013)

Trust me my friends goat was 3weeks over due before she had her kids so your goat is fine


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

First, are you absolutely sure on the date?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

lots of goats going past 150 this year Im being told. Anything over 155 I would be super worried though. They can safely deliver up to 160 days but you have to be careful that the babies dont get to big for delivery when they go over that long.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

So, as a Newbie, maybe you have never heard of the "Doe's Code of Honor". Basically, they won't kid until they have gradually driven you insane. You sound way to rational...so...she will wait some more. 

Ligaments are a good indicator...but...they come and go. So, you want to see several "signs" together...first she will segregate herself from the herd. She will make a nest and work to perfect it. She will stretch and get a "faraway" look in her eyes. When you look at her udder and think "wow, that is twice as big as yesterday", get ready. Do you have a birthing stall? Lots of towels, and paper towels. Iodine, scissors, exam gloves. Trim your fingernails. Have you watched birthing videos? 

You must decide "how far" you are willing to "help" your doe. Can you "go in" and check her "status", are you comfortable with your ability to really help your doe if she has trouble? If not, do you have a vet that is familiar with goats and able to do a c-section in an emergency? My vet said she would save many more kids and does if the breeder would call her in earlier in the process. 

So, keep yourself busy with these things and that will help with the wait. They say 95% of goat births are uneventful. I think that is less true of the mini breeds. I help on most births, at least some. If you find your doe in serious labor, you should see progress (like 2 fee and a nose) within 30-40 minutes. If nothing is going on you MUST go in and check. 

Remember...DO NOT PANIC...it's ok, you can do this. And, we are here to help you. Good luck!!! And, Welcome to TGS.


----------



## FrauBurau (Aug 16, 2012)

She kidded out yesterday! A solitary black & tan buck weighing in at 5 lbs 9 oz. Lots of voalizations, nesting, up & down... *phew* glad that's over! 

But seriously, what is the longest any of you have had a doe hold out?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

FrauBurau said:


> She kidded out yesterday! A solitary black & tan buck weighing in at 5 lbs 9 oz. Lots of voalizations, nesting, up & down... *phew* glad that's over!
> 
> But seriously, what is the longest any of you have had a doe hold out?


 So glad all went well.

I had a doe a few years ago hold out to day 165. I hand bred that year so I had the date bred. I had three hold out that long. I even double and triple counted the dates. I just new I had to be wrong, so I had someone else do the math. Nope 165 it was. they here BIg happy healthy babies.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow FrauBurau she didnt keep you waiting too long, congrats on your fine lil boy, where's the pics?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow! That was fast...apparently she hasn't read the "code" another doe will clue her in next time. lol. Congrats!


----------

